# I need a scope for my 7mm



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

You can also compare prices on this link to others: 
http://www.natchezss.com/optics.cfm?contentID=opticsType&opticsType=9


Good luck to you,.. and as others mentioned get the *BEST* quality scope your pocket book can afford. This is the "business-end" of your hunting optics!


----------



## Reihlsportsman (Apr 7, 2005)

I have a howa 7 mm rem mag and I put a sightron SII 4-16 x 42 on it. paid $250 for it and couldn't be happier. My buddy has a leupold vx2 3-9 x 50 on his ruger 7mm mag and likes it too......but his scope was $550. I shoot open fields.......300 plus yards and like having the extra magnification.


----------



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

VARMINTHUNTERLAKEORION said:


> I have the same Ruger 7mm and have a Bushnell dusk to dawn 4-12x50 on it and it's been on the same gun for 7 years and have had no problems with it - the optics are pretty good and it's a nat-picker, *so by basically saying bushnell are junk is wronge.* Bushnell are a pretty decent scope, I have the same scope on a 300 win mag as well as a 22-250 and if you dont wanna spend an arm n a leg on the other types of scopes - go with the bushnell it hasn't failed me.


I went back a re-read my post and can't find where I said Bushnell products were "junk". In fact, the first sentence says, _"I'm sure Bushnell makes a lot of very nice products..."_


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

lockstock.com has good prices on Sightron scopes. I put a SII on my 30-06 and love it. It's very close to my VXIII in clarity. http://lockstock.com/departments.asp?dept=390


----------



## Mueller Optics (May 10, 2004)

QuakrTrakr said:


> lockstock.com has good prices on Sightron scopes. I put a SII on my 30-06 and love it. It's very close to my VXIII in clarity. http://lockstock.com/departments.asp?dept=390


 
With that being said, why not try this?

Mueller Tac II (100% Made in Japan)

Mueller 3-10x44 Tac II $299 ($269.95 from most online dealers)
SII Big Sky 3-9x42 $380


_It may be something of a trade secret, but the fact is that the 3-10x44 Tac II is produced for Mueller in the same factory that makes the very highly regarded Sightron SIIB Big Sky riflescopes._


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Mueller Optics said:


> _It may be something of a trade secret, but the fact is that the 3-10x44 Tac II is produced for Mueller in the same factory that makes the very highly regarded Sightron SIIB Big Sky riflescopes._


Thanks, MO. I didn't know that.


----------



## Sheldon44 (Jul 21, 2009)

Reihlsportsman said:


> I have a howa 7 mm rem mag and I put a sightron SII 4-16 x 42 on it. paid $250 for it and couldn't be happier. My buddy has a leupold vx2 3-9 x 50 on his ruger 7mm mag and likes it too......but his scope was $550. I shoot open fields.......300 plus yards and like having the extra magnification.


I shoot the same 300 plus. I wont be afraid to spend a couple hundred for a desent scope.


----------

